# DeChuang Archery makes arrows for Carbon Express, Victory, Black Eagle?



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, you can't slap scores on them.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Carbon Express is made in South Korea. Says so on their shafts.

Victory’s carbon from Aldila is rolled in Mexico, then trucked across the border to be cut in Poway, California. Sheets for their carbon originates in Vietnam where Aldila does stuff for both arrows and golf clubs. 

I don’t know about Black Eagle.

I’d say it’s all counterfeit off of that site. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

None of the "brands" will tell you officially. Whatever anyone "heard" may or may not be true, and any public information usually originally comes from disgruntled former employees.


----------



## Michigan Dave (Dec 28, 2005)

I did notice that an eBay search for “vap” arrows will turn up inexpensive Chinese-supplied arrows, but an eBay search for “Victory vap” will turn up branded Victory arrows. Be careful what your search terms say. FYI. 

MD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fixgenset (Mar 22, 2013)

A lot of it's the Governments fault. Manufacturers in the US pay an 11% manufacturering tax on anything made in the US before it goes to the retail market. That's one of reasons why everybody went over sea's to keep retail costs lower.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Stash said:


> None of the "brands" will tell you officially. Whatever anyone "heard" may or may not be true, and any public information usually originally comes from disgruntled former employees.


Easton tells you on their top lines. They are made in the USA.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

SHPoet said:


> Easton tells you on their top lines. They are made in the USA.


Not trying to start an argument here, but can you specify where exactly Easton tells you this? I have a few assorted Easton shafts (including X10s) and none of them say “Made in the USA” on them, and I haven’t seen anything obvious on their website although I haven’t gone through it in detail.

Beman, one of their brands, is pretty clear with “Made in the USA”, and I’m pretty sure all Easton’s aluminum shaft production is US, as well as their construction of aluminum/carbon shafts, but I don’t see anything specifying where carbon shafts or the carbon used to assemble A/C shafts are produced.

Again, I’m not arguing, and I would appreciate definitive answers from anyone who knows for sure.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I wouldn't doubt that some of these shafts were made in China. I've seen Deer Crossing and Victory arrows for sale on eBay with the manufacturer listed as dechuang. If they already manufacture these arrows, what's to stop them from selling them direct at a reduced price? They are most likely making a good bit more selling them direct to the public than Deer Crossing, Victory, etc are paying them. But the only way to know for sure is to buy some. Right now, the .003 DC SD Hunters are $26.03 plus $7.99 shipping. That's $34.02 per dozen. A third of what they will cost here in the US. For kids, I wouldn't hesitate to try the .600, .700, or .800 .003 SD Hunters. And if I didn't already have enough arrows, I might even give the standard Hunters a try in .400 spine. 

The problem is that you have to pay attention to what the straightness is. Most of the dechuang made shafts sold on eBay are advertised as .006 straightness. They don't intentionally make .006 arrows. They try for perfectly straight and then cull them based on actual measurements. I would imagine that they end up with much more .006 than they do .001 and .003 straightness. Maybe even more than the arrow companies they make them for are willing to buy. So they have to find another buyer for the surplus .006 shafts because they have so many. So they sell direct. 

If this is true, the very same people that are saying they would never buy arrows made in China, are buying arrows made in CHINA. The only difference is that they are paying 3X the price for them "if" they are buying the .006 and some versions of the .003. But atleast they have the option of getting the .001 shafts. I would imagine that the arrow companies will take all the .001 shafts that dechuang produces, therefore the reason you rarely, if ever, see the .001's being sold on eBay direct. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## tooold (Jul 26, 2015)

I've been using the Black Eagle shafts for a while now (400 spine). I think they are a great shaft, especially for the price. The only problem is the components. The points come to a very sharp point, so if you drop them on hard surfaces, the tip will bend. While the nocks are tough, there is a lot of movement, presumably due to variations in manufacture. If Beiter could produce nocks that would fit and if someone was to make points with a more rounded tip, I would happily shoot them in competition. Still, as a practice arrow, they are fine.


----------



## nickle (Sep 25, 2017)

I tried three different sizes of the china "name brand" shafts when I spine tested, one dozen had over a tenth of an inch variation. the other 2 dozen had +/- range over .050


----------



## Retired Guy (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm holding one of my X-10's and right under the three white squares (for initials?) is the label "Made In USA".


----------

